# Speaking of Vista...



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

Mattcoops said:



> I'm a big time user of Windows Calendar in the Vista operating system.
> You can schedule appointments, set the length of the appointment, and visually see your schedule day by day.
> And you can set reminders to alert you. Whether it be 2 weeks, 1 week, 3 days, 2 days, 1 day, by the minute, etc. And when the alert pops up you can snooze it for a lesser time frame.


And since I didn't want to derail another thread, I thought I would ask here:

Who is using Vista and what do you think about it, related to XP?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ivinni said:


> Mattcoops said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vista "Home" sux! REALLY sux!!!!!

Vista "Ultimate" is "Acceptable".


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

You need to set this up as a poll

Vista 

compared to XP - same or better performance & more secure


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

I am really interested in "experiences".

Seems more secure for sure, but I am having some difficulty with the switch. Seems that the email client doesn't work the same (it's features) and a few other nuances.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Ivinni said:


> Seems more secure for sure, but I am having some difficulty with the switch. Seems that the email client doesn't work the same (it's features) and a few other nuances.


There are always changes when you switch or upgrade, whether it be a PC, a new vehicle, etc...

I hate the numerous are you sure, but they had to put those in for 2 reasons; security & stupid users "you mean when I hit delete its gone & I can't recover it a year & half later"

Are you talking about Outlook or the cheap free Mail program included? I only use the free one for newsgroups & never use it for email. Personally, I feel that any business would be crazy to use the free version.


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> There are always changes when you switch or upgrade, whether it be a PC, a new vehicle, etc...
> 
> I hate the numerous are you sure, but they had to put those in for 2 reasons; security & stupid users "you mean when I hit delete its gone & I can't recover it a year & half later"
> 
> Are you talking about Outlook or the cheap free Mail program included? I only use the free one for newsgroups & never use it for email. Personally, I feel that any business would be crazy to use the free version.


 
Yeah, was talking about outlook. I have pop3 email from my websites.

The address book behaves differently as well as some other aspects. Just curious as to what others thought of their experiences.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Vista is gay

alot of my software was not compatible with it. The safety features crippled so many things it was unreal. How does a MS product not recognize another MS Product.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, Windows Vista is a little buggy.
You'll find a lot of applications, specifically latest version of IE, will run into problems here and there.

When Microsoft first developed NT technology it wasn't all that pretty, but it was a revolutionary platform. 

A lot of your older programs problems can be solved by right-clicking on your application and clicking on the "compatibility" tab.
So you can run your old software by "faking" the program to think you're running on another OS.

In reality, Vista is the MOST secure operating system developed by Microsoft.
It needs a few bugs/hacks worked out, but I'm sure they've been working on them for a couple years now. Vista has been long-developed, it's the software your using that hasn't caught up yet.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> Yeah, Windows Vista is a little buggy.
> You'll find a lot of applications, specifically latest version of IE, will run into problems here and there.
> 
> When Microsoft first developed NT technology it wasn't all that pretty, but it was a revolutionary platform.
> ...


I agree with you but, what do I do with my 30k in software in the meantime


----------



## GitSum (Feb 27, 2008)

You run it inside a virtual machine or a virtual pc


----------



## NailPounder (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm sticking with XP. Tried Vista like rbs said I have to much money in software to change.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been using Vista for 10 months. It's a little different and takes some getting used to. Overall I think it runs better, but it took a long time to realize that. In the beginning I thought it was terrible.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't see spending more than $100 on any software.
99% of the software I have on my machine is Google freebies or freeware from a third party.
If it's not, then I'm in the process of programming it.

I'm actually coding a contact management suite right now based off a sample open source mail application from Google's Web Toolkit. Java and Ajax are great stuff!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

MattCoops said:


> ..........If it's not, then I'm in the process of programming it. I'm actually coding a contact management suite right now based off a sample open source mail application from Google's Web Toolkit. Java and Ajax are great stuff!



Yer a GEEK!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes I am.
But I definitely don't pour money into others' pockets in things like software that are outdated within a year anyhow.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> Yes I am.
> But I definitely don't pour money into others' pockets in things like software that are outdated within a year anyhow.


I just don't have the time, know how or desire to build software. That 30k has been over 10 years about 40% of what I bought is still in use after all this time. I eventually inversted some money for a web base application recently and just let them host and continue to update the software as needed. 

It just seems easier to me to write a check in this instance. I will stick to remodeling and leave the tech stuff to the techies

I think vista may hold some promise in the future I will wait a year or so till it is a bit more stable and useable


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the dialogue, guys. Keep it coming.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 6, 2008)

I like Vista quite a bit. I have it on my laptop and use it as my main OS for my recording studio. That was a decision not taken lightly, but I felt it was the best option for running everything. Vista has much better memory management and much higher precision in digital representation of a naturally analog source. Plus, it's great to run in 64 bit.

I find the biggest critics of Vista are usually people who have not used it themselves or people who used it pre-SP1, which did fix a lot of the issues the OS had. It runs great if you treat it like a new OS and not try to load it on your P2 233mhz computer. New OS's require newer hardware and of course it won't work good if you're only running 1gig of ram.

I found this to also be a very good read:



> Originally Posted by Dvice*10 lies you need to stop believing about Windows Vista
> 
> *We've all heard the litany of complaints about Microsoft Windows Vista. The blogosphere reverberates with Vista schadenfreude (DVICE occasionally included), perpetuating assertions that the flagship Windows operating system is expensive, unwieldy and generally a disaster. It's time for a fact check.
> 
> ...


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Mystic,

where did you get that from?

Who is this "Dvice"? He's got some good conclusions


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I could not agree more, I have vista on my laptop and I must say I have never ever had a problem and I actually like it more.


----------



## TNRocks (Jul 29, 2007)

I have been using Vista for the last year. Some of my software, Acad and others won't work with it. So have to keep 1 pc with XP. Sure makes it more difficult when Im doing a drw.. On another note has anybody tried the new Goggle browser, its called Chrome. Sure runs a lot better then IE. Takes a little getting used to till u figure out what how it works. IE was always crashing and hanging up, chrome hasn't crashed yet the last couple of months.. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

Excellent!

More?


----------



## Mystic (Oct 6, 2008)

MattCoops said:


> Mystic,
> 
> where did you get that from?
> 
> Who is this "Dvice"? He's got some good conclusions


Dvice.com is a site for new technology gadgets. Kinda like Gizmodo.


----------

